# .300 v .308



## ricehunter41 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am looking to buy a new rifle and am lookin at the .300 and .308. I do not know much about either caliber so have not narrowed it down to specific models or makes. I am lookin for an all around rifle. Any input or opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*ALL AROUND RIFLE?*

If i was in your shoes, I'd probably by a TC where i could change the Barrels out depending on what i was hunting. I prefer the 7mm mag for an all around rifle but find it a little big to hunt say small 60-100 lbs pigs. all the way up to elk it performs okay but Shot placement as always is the million dollar ticket when approaching the limits of any Caliber. If your set on a 30 caliber, i think i'd buy the 300 weatherby mag(not neccesarily in a weatherby rifle) which is the most versatile cartrige in existance. Flatter, harder hitting and can be loaded from 110 grains all the way up to 225 grain. i prefer the 180 grain nosler. good luck with your choice. ps: 78 grains of 4350 powder, federal 215 primer and nosler partitions 180 grain groups out of my 300 weatherby mag at 3/8 of and inch. and runs at 3300fps out the muzzle.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

.300 Win Mag is all the gun you'll need in North America unless you are planing on hunting brown bear in Alaska. It'll do anything you want with good quality ammunition/projectiles.

Weatherby is nice but it kicks like a mule on steroids.

.300 WSM is a little slower than the Mag with heavier bullets but is also a good choice. 

.325 WSM is also another good all around that will drop anything in north america with a decent margin of error.

My $.02


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

there is a rather large difference in the .300 and the .308 calibers...my weatherby .308 feels like a .243...doesnt kick at all...on the other hand my weatherby .300ultramag has the kick of a 30 06 even with a recoil pad and inertia system built into it...
my buddy shoots a weatherby .257...shot it several times and its a sweet round...when all said and done though, .308 will take down just about any pig, deer or varmint esp if you've got a good shot.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If your only going to be hunting Texas I would go with the .308..I think you would enjoy it a lot more than the big dog..


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> If your only going to be hunting Texas I would go with the .308..I think you would enjoy it a lot more than the big dog..


so would your shoulder...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Actually with a muzzle brake on the end of a .300 Weatherby Magnum AccuMark, the recoil is about like that of a .243, or at least the one I shoot is.

Depends on what you want to do with the rifle as has been said. The .308 will work and will be less expensive to shoot than a belted magnum cartridge but the .300 Win Mag or Weatherby will really reach out and touch those porkers with some pretty impressive kills.

Two very different calibers so read, read, then read some more and when you're finished with your research you should know which one is right for you and only you.

Good luck,

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

ricehunter41 said:


> I am looking to buy a new rifle and am lookin at the .300 and .308. ......... I am lookin for an all around rifle. Any input or opinions would be greatly appreciated


Hands down, 300 Win Mag for an all around rifle. If your not gonna leave Texas, then the 308 will fit the bill fine.

As mentioned above, the 300 Weatherby is also a great caliber and will do anything the 300 Win Mag will. The only downside I see to the Weatherby Mag is, if you don't reload, ammo can be hard to find outside of most large Metro areas. And there is not near the variety of loads available. Also, it's expensive. Conversely, you can buy 300 Win Mag ammo in just about any Stop & Shop, Wal-mart or Country store in South Texas.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## ricehunter41 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank yall very much. I am really appreciating all of the input. Please keep it comin. Also, I know the .300 would be sufficient but would the .308 be a sufficient caliber for say an elk hunt, bighorn, pronghorn, or mule deer hunt? Expensive bullets does not excite me too much


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a post 64 Model 70 300WSM in a sporter laminate stock w/Limbsaver pad that I am going to sell if anybody has any interest. It has a Burris FFII 3-9 B-Plex reticle that I might sell as a package deal. It's a great rifle, but I like the 7MM WSM I have just a tad better.

Open to trades on .223 or 22-250's.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The 308 will work fine for all you listed. The 300 would just be better for the bigger animals and the longer shots. 

However, if you don't like recoil, you might want to consider a muzzle brake on the 300 mag. In a lightweight gun, it can be a tad uncomfortable.

I shoot a 300 win mag, but, I don't like recoil so I have a KDF muzzle brake on mine. It tames it real nicely. My oldest son has been shooting it since he was 8 years old.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Unless Elk are the primary species you hunt get the .308 it is one of the most accurate factory cartridges around and is mild enough anyone can learn to shoot it. A number of the Elk hunting guides I have hunted with use it as their all around rifle. Likewise in South & SW Africa. The 308 has 95% of what the 30/06 has in velocity and energy. The 308 has a wide range of factory loads and surplus ammo for plinking, The .308 goes for $8- 20 compared to $25-60 a box for the magnums

The 300 magnums come in to play at ranges past 300 or 400 yards and most average hunters should not shoot that far at game. If you want to make friends at the rifle range don't shoot a muzzle braked magnum. I don't know how many times I was shooting for groups and the muzzle blast from someone else made that perfect cloverleaf go away.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

ricehunter41 said:


> Thank yall very much. I am really appreciating all of the input. Please keep it comin. Also, I know the .300 would be sufficient but would the .308 be a sufficient caliber for say an elk hunt, bighorn, pronghorn, or mule deer hunt? Expensive bullets does not excite me too much


I don't get it ... why just one or the other? Two very different calibers. Consider splitting the difference and getting a 30.06.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

davidb said:


> ............If you want to make friends at the rifle range don't shoot a muzzle braked magnum. I don't know how many times I was shooting for groups and the muzzle blast from someone else made that perfect cloverleaf go away.


 LOL Very True. If you shoot a muzzle braked rifle at a public range you need to learn the phrase "Fire in the Hole!!" 

Forewarning those one the firing line is just the neighborly thing to do.



ZenDaddy said:


> I don't get it ... why just one or the other? Two very different calibers. Consider splitting the difference and getting a 30.06.


No offense. I'm not trying to be difficult, the 30-06 definitely falls in between the two. But, IMO, I don't think the 30-06 would really be what I consider "splitting the difference."


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well.... now that you throw in pronghorn that adds another dynamic because you are talking about potentially long shots. I agree with most of the others thoughts on cartridges so far. We know what your potential targets are. We know you want a single all around rifle for general medium to medium large North American game. 

What is your cost range? Do you reload? What is your recoil tolerance?

Answer those three and I'll give you my best answer/opinion and you can take it or leave it!


----------



## ricehunter41 (Aug 13, 2008)

ZenDaddy said:


> I don't get it ... why just one or the other? Two very different calibers. Consider splitting the difference and getting a 30.06.


It does not necessarily have to be one or the other. When I first started thinking about getting a bigger gun I thought the .300, then I started reading to do some research and started seeing .308 pop up so I figured I would ask anybody that might be more knowledgeable than me on the topic for input.


----------



## ricehunter41 (Aug 13, 2008)

seattleman1969 said:


> Well.... now that you throw in pronghorn that adds another dynamic because you are talking about potentially long shots. I agree with most of the others thoughts on cartridges so far. We know what your potential targets are. We know you want a single all around rifle for general medium to medium large North American game.
> 
> What is your cost range? Do you reload? What is your recoil tolerance?
> 
> Answer those three and I'll give you my best answer/opinion and you can take it or leave it!


Cost range is not outrageous, average. I do not reload. I guess my recoil tolerance is high(played college football so endured a lot of pain, nothing new).


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

You will probably enjoy shooting the .308 a lot more (because of recoil)...ammo will be cheaper for the .308, which in turn should add up to more practice time, accuracy, etc... and it will be sufficient for everything you would want it to do. There is a _ton_ of information available on the .308 round as well which makes some very interesting reading and knowledge. The .308 is very accurate with the right gun, glass, and bullet and is more limited by the shooter than the actual round.

I have no experience with the .300 but have shot with people that were shooting them. Kinda felt sorry after for them after a whole day at the range and their shoulder's look like ground round beef. My cousin had a .300 WSM last year that he got rid of because it was just too much gun for hill county deer. I'd recommend the .308 based on the less recoil, ammo prices, and available information/research.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll vote for the .308. Ammo is much cheaper and availability is terrific. The 150 grain ammo shoots plenty flat for almost all reasonable purposes. If you handload, you can push 130 gr barnes X bullets over 3000 fps ...

That said, the rifles for both cartridges typically feel very different. The .300 mags are typically shooter rifles, and the .308s are typically hunter rifles, if you know what I mean. It's a generalization, but it's true more often than not.

I own both, and the .308 has been on my last three trips.

I recently bought a Remington M7 in .300 SAUM. I would not normally recommend the cartridge for a non-handloader, but Nosler is making their custom line of ammo for the cartridge. The M7 is the size of my .308 with 90% of the power of my .300 WinMag.

Now I really won't know which rifle to take. Lol.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

30-06 would be my choice. Ammo everywhere you shop, multiple bullet weights of choice, wide choice of manufacturers, easy to reload with hundreds of loadings. Just endless. Millions of dead deer over the past century also.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

If you're only going to have the one gun, I'd go for the .300 without question. Even if you think you're limiting your hunting to Texas, the day may come (and probably will come) when you get an invite to go out of state. You may even be presented with a very long shot, and you'll be glad you had the extra ft. lbs. of energy at 400 - 500 yards.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Thompson Center Pro Hunter SS .300 WIN MAG, you will not regret it.


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

I would choose a 300WSM (winchester short magnum) as an all-around rifle. It has great trajectory, low recoil, and hard stopping power. It is a step up from a 30-06, which is a great rifle in its own right. I like the .308 ok, but only as a 200 yd gun for light skin game, like whitetail. The .308 is fine for head/neck shots on hogs up to 100 yds. If I had a spare $1600 laying around, I would go for the Kimber mounain rifle in the 300WSM for sure.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Lots of good info here


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> Lots of good info here


I agree, this thread got me to thinking about this chart I saw the other day.

People may find this useful.?.?.?

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.rifle-cartridges-ballistics.html

I also am trying to decide on my next caliber.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

300wm. Will be good in TX and good for bigger game if you ever decide to.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

300 Mag hands down for all your hunting needs in N. America----and maybe a CHARGING 500 lb. BOAR! POW! HOG DOWN! Ha! .02!

More game takin' in N. America with a 30.06 than any other round period.

I shoot 7mm Mag Brownning A Bolt--and have all the others to boot--Just like "Betsy"! I like the way she lays them down!........................................


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

*choices*

I would say that you are going to get a mixed bag of opinions and a few extra calibers thrown in with those opinions. I would first ask how much shooting have you done? Have you shot either caliber that you are questioning? how much reading have you done on the performance of each caliber? since you don't hand load, what are you willing to pay for a box of ammo? how important is availablity of the ammo in question to you? how often do you plan on going to the range to shoot? I own 2 .300 win mags and 3 .308's and I can tell you that I can shoot the same load through the same caliber gun and no 2 guns shoot or feel the same. I have a friend that went on a trophy hunt and shot the biggest deer he has ever seen in his life with a .270 winchester. when he got out of the stand and walked to the deer, it jumped up and ran away never to be seen again. he was so disgusted that he went straight to carter country to get a .300 mag thinking that this would never happen to him again. They didn't have a .300 mag in stock so the guy behind the counter talks him into a .338 ultra mag. I have personally had to track 2 deer (a long ways) he has shot with this cannon and can tell you that it doesn't matter what caliber you shoot, if you can't put the bullet where it needs to be. If you have never shot either caliber start there and with some ballistic tables so that you get a good ideal of the differences between them. I will volunteer to take you to the range to shoot any of the calibers you are looking at that I own. I belong to a private shooting range and it will only cost you time and your gas if you live in the Houston area. I could give you my opinions all day long but they won't be any better than the next guy who has shot quite a bit and has the experience of hunting with both calibers and others. You will ultimatly have to research it and decide what is best for you and your hunting. My .02 cents.

Joe


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Go with the 300 win mag!!! There is no substitute!!! When you think about it, when people compare rifles, for the most part the 300 win mag is the top end and they are trying to find a caliber that is comparable to the 300 win mag. Why get something comparable to the ultimate? You might as well buy the 300 win mag! If you don't buy the 300, IMO, you will regret it later and start wishing you had purchased the 300 instead. 



With that said, I shoot a 300 win mag and love it! I also have a 30-06 and love it also. I just got my 300 win mag about a month ago, so I have not yet harvested anything with it, but I can't wait to see how it lays em down!! 

My 30-06 has dropped sooooooooo many deer it is unreal! You just can't beat the 30-06 but that is another issue for another thread. 

Like I said earlier, don't buy the second best, or a comparable, just buy the 300 and you'll be happy. Anyway, that's my .02.

Good Luck!!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd vote for either the .30 06 or the .270 Winchester as both are relatively common, lots of ammo available, both will kill anything short of a brown bear or Moose (I killed two of my three roosevelt elk with my 270 and 150 Gr. nosler partitions) and can be loaded light for varmints or pronghorns (By light I mean lightweight high speed bullets).


----------



## Gwill (Sep 6, 2007)

Unless grizz is on your menu you don't "need" a .300. But when does "need" really play a part in all this? grin...

A .308 Winchester with the proper bullets in the proper spots, as should be the same for the .300, will kill anything that moves in this country all with less recoil and with cheaper components or factory ammo.

But, if you're looking for a way to express some manliness by shooting the biggest gun you can and putting a brake on it to tame the recoil and your flinching, go for the .300...grin....

My vote, hands down the .308 Winchester...


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

I guess the real question is do YOU want more or less. The 300 will do anything that a .308 will do and a whole lot more. If you decide on the 300 then at some point you will want to reload. If and when you start reloading then you will truely be able to appreciate the potential of a .30 cal.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

My only problem with 30 cal magnums is they will kick the shortening out of the biscuit you had for breakfast. They will do anything that can be done with a 30cal bullet, but why take the punishment if you don't need to.

Head shrinker's got a name for people that enjoy pain and it ain't very flattering.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

300 win mag......


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I got away from the .338 Win mag and started shooting the Thompson Center Pro Hunter in .308. I absolutely love it. Have dropped numerous hogs and deer some out to 240 yards, never been as confident with any other deer rifle I've owned. Could have put a muzzle break on the .338, but why? Very happy with my decision.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*300 wsm*

I have both the 300 win and the .308, but purchased the .300 wsm in a Kimber 2 years ago. In my experience, the .300 "mine anyway" has less recoil than the .308 and deffinately a lot less than the .300 win mag with tremendous knock down. the 7mm rem.mag moves way too fast for shots within 125 yards- will sizzle right through majority of the time with no expansion- deffinately head or neck shot rifle at close ranges! The one major thing about the .308 is that cartridges can be purchased just about anywhere!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*300 win mag*

Remington 700 Sendero in a 300 win mag. Pretty hard to find. Most of the time it's a special order. Weighs almost 9 pounds so you don't want to pack it but with a break on it it kicks less than .243


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> Remington 700 Sendero in a 300 win mag. Pretty hard to find. Most of the time it's a special order. Weighs almost 9 pounds so you don't want to pack it but with a break on it it kicks less than .243


True, but you trade getting your shoulder pounded for getting your ear pounded.
Don't get me wrong, I believe in brakes on rifles where they are needed. I just don't believe in using more rifle than is necessary for the game at hand. You can only kill em so dead and I never had a deer tote off a 25 cal 117gr Sierra that started out at about 3000f/s. Thats provided the range was less than about 500yds and I put the bullet in a half way decent killing spot. 
If you don't hit em right, nothing is big enough.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

How often do you want to shoot? Ever want to do any plinking? If so 308 would be preferred due to the cheaper price of ammo and the availability of surplus...
I have a DPMS LR308 and can hunt just about anything with it and am extremely happy with the accuracy too.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

if the guy needs to ask wether a 308 or 300mag, he really needs the 308. and for Tx the 7-08 or 260 might be even better. but 308 ammo is everywhere. aint no deer in TX that wont die just as dead shot with a 308 rather than whatever "magum du jour" in current favor. and if long range is supposedly necessary, why are most sniper rifles 308?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Sniper rifles are meant for killing people. A person shot in any vitals will likely drop in his tracks and if a sniper had to track him (yeah right), he could simply listen for the screaming. A deer on the other hand can travel a long way after being shot, and with the magnums, you have more shock to the body which can knock 'em down and cut the tracking time down...



kweber said:


> if the guy needs to ask wether a 308 or 300mag, he really needs the 308. and for Tx the 7-08 or 260 might be even better. but 308 ammo is everywhere. aint no deer in TX that wont die just as dead shot with a 308 rather than whatever "magum du jour" in current favor. and if long range is supposedly necessary, why are most sniper rifles 308?


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

You know, the sniper of late, doesn't use much .308 if he can choose. 300 Win mag or 338 Lapua is what's hot, if available. Inside of 400 yards, it doesn't really matter - buy the gun that catches your eye. Outside of that range, ballistics start to matter a lot more. 

The recoil from a ported 300WM is not bad at all. I recently bought a sweet little custom 300 WM, made on a 700 Rem action ( which IS the preferred accuracy choice!!!) it is VERY light, around 5 pounds w/o glass. I saw the gun, turned it down becuz I did think the recoil would be more than I wanted. I was shooting a W'by 7mm and an A bolt 300 WM a lot before that. The owner said shoot it, before you decide. Am I glad I did. 

With the muzzle brake, standing, sitting or prone, it was kicking lots less than my A bolt ( heavy gun ) and WAY less than the plastic stock Wby, neither of which have brakes. Between this and the fact that it shoots way sub-minute groups ( past 600 lasered yards ), I am finding it hard to reach for anything else in the cabinet!

The other thing to help make a choice is ammo availability. Most everywhere you can get good 30.06 or 300 WM ammo, reasonably priced, even in the boonies. There is lots of .308, but usually not premium stuff with hi tech bullets, although it is cheap. Good luck finding Weatherby, Ultra Mag or WSM shells outside the big city. Ultra mag and Wby is almost $100 a box now, and there isn't much choice in bullet design.

Good luck and let us know what you get!

MM


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would personally shoot a 7 mag hands down, of these 2 though, 300 Win Mag or Wthby Mag:smile: , .308 is an army rifle might as well shoot a .06. With the ammo available, a 7 mm Magnum will take down any animal on this North American continent. There is never an all-around rifle (imo) , you get looked at funny in Arkansas when you shoot a squirell with a 7 Mag and a 50 mm scope, just sayin'.:tongue: rs



ricehunter41 said:


> I am looking to buy a new rifle and am lookin at the .300 and .308. I do not know much about either caliber so have not narrowed it down to specific models or makes. I am lookin for an all around rifle. Any input or opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Go with a saiaga .308. BAD MOTHER!!!!


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

With the talk of recoil probably one of the hardest recoiling rifles I have ever shot was a short barreled 308.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

.308 would be my choice.


----------



## troutkillers (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 300 ultra mag it has a good hit for the shooter.But the long range killing area 500+ yard if you put the right scope on it, is what sold me.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

go to the gun shop and get a brouchure for ammo or get online and study the balistic tables on various calibers and loads before your make your mind up. You will find that a .270 or 30-06 is hard to beat for just about anywhere in North America . Good luck


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok my 2 cents. The 300 and the 308 use the same size bullet, it is the size of the case that matters. All of the 300 calibers use a .308 diameter bullet and just change the case size. A .308 is about equivalent to a 30-30 except it shoots pointed bullets. The 300 Win Mag is by far your best all round gun for North American. It has the largest selection of bullet weights and plenty of punch behind all of them. A good recoil pad and muzzle brake and the gun will shoot like a dream.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I personally prefer the .300WM. I expected more recoil as I transitioned between .270, 7mm & .300, however I don't remember there actually being much of a difference between any of these calibers. I should note that I prefer to take long distance shots just for the challenge...

kweber, the US military experimented with a long-action M24 SWS in .300 Win Mag for awhile, but now use .308. (I guess .308 is a lot easier on barrels, the shooter, and has ballistics that are extremely predictable and well known.)

Accuracy International makes a rifle in .300 Mag. The .300 Magnum round seems to be more popular (for sniper work) in Europe than it is here, but I think it's been overshadowed by the Finnish .338 Lapua round.


----------



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

*308*

i went with the 308 on my tc. it shoot great I have not had to look for what i shot, it drop dead in it's tracks. and i got a marlin 308 express and it's great also.


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

what do you guys think about the browning .308 norma mag?? grandpa passed one down to me recently and killed my first deer with it last year....not fun to shoot more than 5 times at the range.....ammunition is unfortunately pretty expensive too....


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I personally shoot 308 out of the 3 deer calibers I have. It was my first one so maybe that is why I have stuck with it????? I feel comfortable with the hunting I will be doing (hogs, whitetail and mule deer).


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

.300 hands down. i shoot to kill. it helps with all of the usual variables. wind, elevation, scope, Bck fvr,bent barrels, lack of sleep, bad day, exhaustion, borrowed gun, airline baggage guys. etc. killed wt-tail from mexico to canada, elk from TX to rockies, and moose from alaska to alberta. hell, i even shoot critter like *****, coyotes, and bobcats with it.
j


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I have hunted for years with a Weatherby Vanguard in 300 WBY Mag. Its a great caliber, very versatile and has always done the job. Last year I purchased a Rem. 700 Police in 308. The accuracy is amazing. I took a nice buck with it last season at 197 yards in a large food plot. It did just as good a job as the 300. I love them both and I guess its just what your preference is. I have had a few deer run after a good solid behind the shoulder hit with the WBY 300, but most went less than 40 yards. I have only shot 1 deer with my 308 so I dont know if there will be alot of runners but the one I shot last year went about 10 feet. I suspect that for whitetail, I would prefer my 308, only because its so fun to shoot and although I am very confident with both rifles, I found myself pulling the 308 out of the safe for every deer hunt I went on last year. I give a slight edge to the 308, light recoil, fun to shoot, slightly cheaper ammo, ammo more available, plenty of killing energy. My 308 is also much more accurate than my 300. I get sub 1" groups with it at 100 yards, the Vanguard groups about 1.5". The WBY has an unpleasant recoil but not as bad as some people think. My 308 has almost zero recoil.


----------



## ricehunter41 (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about the Tompson/Centerfire Icon or the Savage Hunter series?


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

IMO 308


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

SeaSlug,

HOw cool is that Remington PSS 308. It rocks doesn't it? Right out of the box.

THE JAMMER


Sea-Slug said:


> I have hunted for years with a Weatherby Vanguard in 300 WBY Mag. Its a great caliber, very versatile and has always done the job. Last year I purchased a Rem. 700 Police in 308. The accuracy is amazing. I took a nice buck with it last season at 197 yards in a large food plot. It did just as good a job as the 300. I love them both and I guess its just what your preference is. I have had a few deer run after a good solid behind the shoulder hit with the WBY 300, but most went less than 40 yards. I have only shot 1 deer with my 308 so I dont know if there will be alot of runners but the one I shot last year went about 10 feet. I suspect that for whitetail, I would prefer my 308, only because its so fun to shoot and although I am very confident with both rifles, I found myself pulling the 308 out of the safe for every deer hunt I went on last year. I give a slight edge to the 308, light recoil, fun to shoot, slightly cheaper ammo, ammo more available, plenty of killing energy. My 308 is also much more accurate than my 300. I get sub 1" groups with it at 100 yards, the Vanguard groups about 1.5". The WBY has an unpleasant recoil but not as bad as some people think. My 308 has almost zero recoil.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I put a LEO 50mm Tacticle on it (set me back a thousand more bucks), bore sighted it, and it took me 7 shots to dial it in. It shoots about .65 to .75 inch groups at 100 yards with match grade ammo. It is truley awesome! Right out of the box! All I put on it beside the scope was a sling and a Harris Bi-Pod.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The main difference between the .308 and the .300 mag is the distance. A .308 is a short distance gun like the 30-30.


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> The main difference between the .308 and the .300 mag is the distance. A .308 is a short distance gun like the 30-30.


A good .308 rifle with hand loads or match ammo is _very_ accurate at long distances. I've shot mine accurately out to 700 yards (meaning I'm hitting the target every time) and have shot and hit out to 1,000 yards. Would be highly impressed to see a .30-30 do that.

And to say it doesn't have enough "knock down" power to kill out to those distances is BS as well...just ask the two Iraqis who were killed by British Royal Marine snipers in Iraq using .308s from over 900 yards...or the Iraqi insurgent in Ramadi that was DRT (Dead Right There) from being center-punched with a .308 by a U.S. Army sniper from over 1,200 meters (3/4 of a mile). .308 is still the most common sniper round in American policing and military and will continue to be for quite awhile.

_Silent souls make .308 holes_ (one of my favorite quotes).


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Ballistics on the 308 WIN.*

A comparison of the 308 and the 30-30 has been made on this thread. I have taken the following information from an average centerfire ballistics chart. The 30-30 WIN with 150 grain bullet has a speed at muzzle of 2360fps. The bullet drop at 300 yards is -25.6". The 308 WIN with 150 grain bullet has a muzzle velocity of 2820fps. The bullet drop is -9.4" at 300 yards. As a common caliber to compare to, the 270 WIN with 150 grain bullet has a muzzle velocity of 2860fps. The bullet drop is -9.1" at 300 yards. There is no comparison at all between the 30-30 and the 308. The ballistics of the 270 are almost identical to the 308 so it is much more similar to the 308 than a 30-30 is.


----------

